# [equery list] Quel est la nouvelle commande ?

## razer

Bonjour,

Je cherche en vain depuis 2 heures comment obtenir une liste de tous les paquets installés sur mon système

equery list ne fonctionne plus, et la page de manuel ne correspond pas au comportement de equery sur mon système

```
equery --version

equery (0.3.0_rc7) - Gentoo package query tool
```

Merci de votre aide

----------

## razer

Je me répond à moi même (une googleisation avec 'equery 0.3 what new') :

```
equery list '*'
```

Pourquoi faire simple... Il y a des fois ou je ne comprend pas bien les dev...

----------

## _Seth_

euh, est ce que tu avais regardé le message d'erreur ?

```
 $ equery --version

equery (0.3.0_rc7) - Gentoo package query tool

$ equery list

List installed packages matching the query pattern

!!! Default action for this module has changed in Gentoolkit 0.3.

!!! -e, --exact-name is now the default behavior.

!!! Use globbing to simulate the old behavior (see man equery).

!!! Use '*' to check all installed packages.

Usage: list [options] pkgspec

...
```

----------

## mrpouet

c'est comme le porc salut ...   :Laughing: 

----------

## guilc

 *mrpouet wrote:*   

> c'est comme le porc salut ...  

 

Aïe j'ai mal à mes yeux, c'est le Port-Salut (le fromage), c'est pas le cochon qui dit bonjour  :Razz: 

----------

## mrpouet

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *mrpouet wrote:*   c'est comme le porc salut ...   
> 
> Aïe j'ai mal à mes yeux, c'est le Port-Salut (le fromage), c'est pas le cochon qui dit bonjour 

 

c'était une métaphore   :Razz:  ... bon d'accord honte à moi => [ ]   :Embarassed: 

EDIT: Il faut que j'arrête de coder car à force je ne sais plus parler et écrire correctement ma langue 

----------

